# The incredible shrinking defense industry



## cupper (25 Aug 2014)

*The incredible shrinking defense industry*

http://www.politico.com/story/2014/08/defense-industry-shrinking-110321.html?hp=t1_3



> Major defense contractors are shrinking — big time.
> 
> The number of employees at the five largest U.S. defense firms has dropped 14 percent from a peak in 2008 — and 10 percent over the past decade, according to a POLITICO analysis of employment figures filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission.
> 
> ...


----------

